# Eheim 2213 and 2215 instructions/help



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi. I had these 2 filters given to me by a friend last December. I am finally getting around to bringing them in from the garage and trying to get them to work. They are filthy and I believe I may be missing some parts. Anyway, I have NO idea how to prime and test these filters, or what I am missing, if anything. I looked on Eheim's website and their link to instructions gives some text instructions, but if you don't know which part is which, they are of no help. Does anyone know where I could get PDFs of the instruction manuals, or would anyone be willing to copy their's and send it to me (I would be willing to pay a reasonable fee for your trouble and mailing cost)? 

Also, can anyone recommend a vendor for parts? Right now, I know I need sealing rings for both units (they are cracked from being dry) and at least one of the little clips (I believe eheim calls them "securing pieces"). I will also need new hose for both units, but I could care less if it is eheim hose, as long as it works.

Finally, are these filters worth getting up and running? What are the chances they will run properly? I plugged both the pump heads in and they do turn on. If I can save myself from having to buy new filters, it would be great. I want to switch 4 tanks over to canister filters (I am acquiring 2 more from another source), so saving some $$ is important!

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.eheimparts.com has exploded views with part#'s and pricing.


----------

